
Ask HN: Best Laptop for Developer? - franca
I am looking to buy a new laptop for web dev. I will be running Debian. Which laptop would you guys recommend? My main criteria is that it should be light and work without any hiccups with Debian based OS. And my budget is not much.<p>What are people using?<p>Thanks for your suggestions!
======
ConceitedCode
I use a Thinkpad t480s (last years model). This laptop has done a great job
"getting out my way". It has one of the best keyboards on any laptop I have
used. It runs ubuntu great out of the box. 14in screen happens to be be a very
nice size for me. I have the touchscreen model which has been nice for testing
mobile sites. The screen could be a little brighter / more vibrant, but I do
prefer the matte display for when I setup outside when the weather is nice. A
brighter glossy version is available if you prefer that.

It has great port selection:

\- 2 usb-c ports (1 thunderbolt)

\- 2 usb-b

\- 1 hdmi port

\- 1 ethernet port

\- 1 sd card reader

Overall I'd say it's a very good well rounded laptop that I don't have any
major complaints about.

~~~
300bps
Did a lot of research on my last purchase and it came down to a Thinkpad T480s
or Thinkpad Carbon X1 and I ended up going with the Carbon because it's so
much lighter and thinner while still having an i7, 16 GB of RAM and SSD.

And I bought it from Costco which was a great price and doubled the factory
warranty for free, gives free tech support for a year and a ridiculous 90 day
return policy.

And the battery lasts 10+ hours which is amazing.

~~~
ConceitedCode
I came down to the same choice, but went with the t480s for the extra RAM and
the ethernet port (only used twice, but been a life safer each time).

Both are great options.

------
Jeaye
I've been using my System76 Oryx Pro for a few years, which comes with Pop!_OS
or Ubuntu on it (your choice), but works well with other distros. I use Arch
with it just fine.

The Oryx may be a bit bigger than you'd like, so you may want one of their
lighter models. My laptop mostly sits on my desk all day, so I opted for the
better CPU, GPU, and memory (which makes this machine better than the latest
Macbook Pro while costing much less).

One nice thing is that System76 laptops ship with IME disabled and, soon, will
be shipping with coreboot.

------
anuragsoni
You can't go wrong with anything from the Thinkpad T or X lines (you might be
able to find them refurbished/used for pretty reasonable price). The Dell XPS
13 is another decent option but can be pricy.

For my personal use i've been using the Huawei Matebook X pro since last year.
Things i dislike: no linux driver for the fingerprint scanner, there wasn't an
option for me to buy the model with 16GB ram without Nvidia (its not a problem
if you plan to run Ubuntu, etc). Things i like about it: The screen (3:2
screen is growing on me), the built quality seems really nice, its light but
feels very sturdy. Good port selection, It has two USB-C + 1 regular USB-A
port. The battery life is really good.

~~~
sam_lowry_
Keep away from t440, t440s and x240, they usually have really bad screen
panels.

~~~
berbec
And a horrible trackpad without real buttons. Made using the trackpoint
impossible. Replacing it with the x250 trackpad was a two hour job involving
prying glued parts apart

------
znpy
I've been given a Dell Latitude 7390 at work and I think it's awesome.

Basically, it has a full array of ports (Thunderbolt/USB-C, USB-A, microphone
jack, an eff-ing ethernet port, hdmi, smartcard, sim and micro-sd), thin
bezels (it looks like a 12" but it has a 13" display), a good display, 60WHr
battery, a good enough keyboard and it's well supported by GNU/Linux
(basically, only the fingerprint reader and nfc don't work).

Mine is configured with a quad-core 8th gen Core i7 and 16GB ram. The fun
thing is, my colleague sitting at my left has a 13" macbook, and I often hear
his laptop fans spin up (from the distance!). OTOH, my laptop fans have
basically never spun up.

If only it had the trackpoint it could easily get me to abandon the ThinkPad
altogether.

~~~
11235813213455
Dell's are good, I've a more modest Dell inspiron 15, i5 8250U, 16G ram

Silent, and great touchpad, I don't even use a mouse anymore actually, using
it with Lubuntu 18.04

------
davidw
Dell XPS 13 is pretty good and ships with Ubuntu: [https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/xps-13-7390...](https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/xps-13-7390-laptop/cax13w10p1c606csu)

~~~
windyaskew
My XPS 15 (9550) has treated me very very well for the past 4 years! Ubuntu
works straight out of the box and the battery life is wonderful. The super
slim bezels keep it looking modern looking, too, if you care about things like
that. I do somewhat wish I waited a year to get the fingerprint reader, though
(not sure if it would work on Ubuntu).

------
elbrian
I use a Dell XPS 13 9570 with Ubuntu and I am absolutely smitten with it.

My last laptop was an XPS 13 9350, and I loved it too, but I did find it a bit
too small for my liking so I ultimately ended up selling it and buying the
9570.

Let me know if you have any questions about this specific model, and I'll be
happy to help as best I can.

------
greatjack613
Matebook x pro, try to get the 2018 one due to its higher performance
(weirdly) than the 2019 one.

Also linux works great on it, and build quality is a smigen under apple but
very very close.

Oh and the keyboard works :)

~~~
throwitawayfam
Does the touchpad support gestures and does any driver exist for it? That's
the biggest thing keeping me on macOS

~~~
anuragsoni
It does support gestures. Gnome and KDE use libinput these days which has
support for 3-finger, 4-finger gestures (Both have some gestures enabled by
default when using wayland)

------
1337shadow
System76 looks great, but I've been using Thinkpad X series for quite a while
now. I get a configuration that's linux compatible, but my favorite feature is
to have one double battery on the back + another battery inside, for a total
of 10-14h lifetime, basically I only charge at night. If you travel a lot, and
code while traveling it's pretty useful. Have been using XPS in the past, not
a bad experience, but still prefer thinkpad X for the battery life.

For my teams I buy refurbished Thinkpad X250, past models (X220, X230, X240
IIRC) don't have normal mice buttons, those don't work well for me.

I miss the old keyboards though.

~~~
berbec
Onky the x240. Before and after have real buttons.

------
Teichopsia
I recently came across the Acer 5, that runs AMD ryzen 3 with 4GB ram at 315$
on amazon. I did a bit of research (and that's my only experience with it) and
if budget is a factor, from what I saw you can't beat this one. If you can buy
more RAM do it. Make sure to use both slots to activate the dual channel, as
it will perfor better.

I managed to find a post from someone that has installed Linux on it, with no
issues. And another that did have issues, but that's probably someone who was
quite noobish to Linux.

[https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Display-Graphics-
Keyboard-A515-4...](https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Display-Graphics-
Keyboard-A515-43-R19L/dp/B07RF1XD36/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=laptop+acer+aspire+5&qid=1570818921&sprefix=laptop+acer+&sr=8-4)

~~~
wayneftw
I love the Acer Aspire E5 series. I have the E5-575g with an i5 and 16gb ram
(they go up to 32gb). Here’s the 576g with 8gb and a newer CPU than I have,
for $599...

[https://www.amazon.com/Acer-
Aspire-i5-8250U-GeForce-E5-576G-...](https://www.amazon.com/Acer-
Aspire-i5-8250U-GeForce-E5-576G-5762/dp/B075FLBJV7)

It’s got a 1080p screen, dual video out (hdmi + vga), gigabit ethernet, usb-c,
Bluetooth and the battery easily lasts over 10 hours with Manjaro Linux.
Everything works under Linux and the ram, ssd and wifi are user serviceable.

------
jharr
Have Lenovo P1 (gen 2). Linux friendly, thin & light, 64GB memory, 2TB NVMe,
plenty of ports, industrial build quality. Love it.

------
ct0
The x1 carbon line is very light weight, and the generation 6 has been widely
adopted. But for cheap a refurbished x230 x250 seam to be still very popular.
check out reddit.com/r/thinkpads

------
ifthenelseend
Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Extreme / P1

\- up to 64 GB RAM

\- 15' display with 4K resolution & 500 cd/m²

\- Super fast CPU with 12 MB cache & 4,6 Ghz, 12 cores

\- Best keyboard (much better than Mac)

\- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 or Quadro T2000 for the P series

\- only 1.7 kg (~3.5 pounds)

\- USB-C & Thunderbolt

~~~
Congeec
I've been looking at this laptop recently. How do you feel when you use it? Is
it heavy or light? How is the temperature when it is fully loaded?

------
auslegung
I'd recommend Dell XPS as well. They sell refurbished units here
[https://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/InventorySe...](https://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/InventorySearch.aspx?brandid=2201&c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh&frid=144&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1)

------
packetlost
Dell XPS 13 9370, and it's fantastic with Ubuntu. At least 3 other developers
at my office also have XPSs of varying generations

------
folkhack
Heavy Debian user + webdev + automation dev myself and have ran 8, 9, and 10
with minimal issues on an old T430. In my experience you will _almost always_
have issues with Debian laptops and hibernation.

I also run a custom fan profile for my T430 too because I tend to run it hot
with multiple VMWare Workstation VMs, 5+ Docker containers in orchestration
etc. It can handle IntelliJ, Chrome with tons of tabs, and the above
virtualization/containerization in-parallel very successfully.

I prefer the older Thinkpads because there's more info out there for it, and
they tend to be _very_ upgrade-able. I specifically run a very similar build
to "The Definitive T430" seen here: [https://medium.com/@n4ru/the-
definitive-t430-modding-guide-3...](https://medium.com/@n4ru/the-
definitive-t430-modding-guide-3dff3f6a8e2e) ... Also there's SO many great
communities out there that are willing to help! (reddit.com/r/thinkpad being
the top IMO)

\---

I mention my old T430 because you have budget constraints - you can get a base
system for approx $150 and I would STRONGLY recommend 16G of RAM (DDR3L for
better battery performance) and the screen upgrade. All-in-all my build cost
around $550 but I went all-in. It may not fit your "light" criteria but for me
I still comfortably travel all the time with it, even with the extended
battery. I also put "repairability" at the top of my list too.

Only thing I've found lacking on my custom T430 is video performance - however
that's my problem because I make it run two HUGE displays for screen real
estate.

I also run a T440p for a Win10 system (ewwwww) and that's outstanding as well
- although the trackpad upgrade for that one is a must.

PS: Thanks for being a fellow Debian user as a webdev! Sorry for the stream-
of-consciousness response ha

------
philsnow
Lots of recommendations for X/T lenovos in here; does anybody know of a way to
navigate the lenovo outlet without screaming into the void?
[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/outletus/laptops/c/LAPTOPS](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/outletus/laptops/c/LAPTOPS)

It doesn't seem possible to constrain it to just X and T series, you have to
pick on dimensions that are ancillary like screen dimensions and weight, but
their data seems to be really dirty because there's only two laptops (out of
600+ right now) with a 'weight' field.

The best I can see is to search by "memory: 16GB" since then you don't have to
wade through the ideapads etc.

------
transistor-man
Its really annoying the W series Lenovos were discontinued. The W530 could
survive everything from road trip back-seat python to outdoor satellite sdr
debugging, all while having a keyboard that was backlit and easy to replace.

~~~
igetspam
I have a W530 that I can't stand. The keyboard is so much worse than the
previous or current generations. There's also something wrong with it that
makes the screen go rainbow when it moves the wrong way, so I can't carry it
around. I don't know what it is but I can barely type in that thing. I have
P70 now and I love the thinkpad again. My next laptop will be a P5x model.
Great keyboard, screen is fine (I don't game or do anything that requires more
than a modest display), built like a tank and uoi can stuff it full of memory.
(Always running Linux, so I can't speak to anything else.)

------
chappi42
With not much budget, many of the recomendations like e.g. the T480s seem too
expensive.

I'd recommend a secondhand ThinkPad from the T series and suggest to ask on
the reddit thinkpad forum with more details (budget, size).

------
e3a8
I've used HP EliteBook series since G1 (current is G5) all worked great with
Ubuntu. G5 series is lightweight and IMHO well built.

Currently using HP Zbook G3 which came with external Nvidia card that I had to
take out in order for suspend and screen brightness to work, other than that
Zbook G3 works great with Ubuntu but may be too bulky for some.

It is worth checking HP outlet for notebook deals:
[https://h41369.www4.hp.com/pps-offers.php](https://h41369.www4.hp.com/pps-
offers.php) (under section "Notebook PCs")

------
as1mov
I've been using a refurbished Dell 7270 for the past few months which I bought
for less than $300, this is a 12.5" ultrabook.

I've been pretty happy with it, since it has all the required ports (except
maybe a VGA, which I can live without), has 2 ram slots which I can use for
upgrading to 32gb for less than $100 in the future. Also it runs Ubuntu Mate
flawlessly without any issues.

Overall I can't really find any flaws in few months that I've used it.

------
softwarerero
I am very happy with a Dell Precision 5510. I bought it as replacement for my
MacBook Pro, maxed out late 2016, (MB) when it needs butterfly keyboard
service (twice so far). It came with a Xeon processor and 32 GB RAM. for under
1000 USD. I run it with Ubuntu and compile software all day. My MB fans were
blowing a lot and once even the battery swelled (service). My replacement
Precision beats the MB in any aspect.

------
ChefboyOG
For your requirements, would 10/10 recommend an older Thinkpad. Checkout
r/Thinkpad for more resources than you could ever need to find a steal.

------
julienfr112
X and T thinkpads. Amazing Linux support and battery life. Very robust (I've
seen Dell XPS with screen hinge broken when it more solid on thinkpads)

------
rpmisms
Get a thinkpad, preferably T-series. Avoid ones with no physical trackpoint
buttons. The Trackpoint is on par with a Mac trackpad for a mobile pointing
device.

The T420 is an older model that's incredibly good and tough for what it is,
and can be got for under $200. The T440 is also a fantastic option for a
slightly higher price.

------
loudmax
I used a Lenovo X230 for years and I loved it. One can be had for under $200
US and the Linux drivers are flawless, though make sure you install battery
management utilities. The battery and hard drive are replaceable, and there's
a slot to add RAM.

Consider getting one refurbished, then upgrade the battery and main storage.

------
glax
Would you be interested in Vaio SX12 or SX14 ?
[https://www.notebookcheck.net/Vaio-SX14-i5-8265U-FHD-
Laptop-...](https://www.notebookcheck.net/Vaio-SX14-i5-8265U-FHD-Laptop-
Review.418199.0.html)

Loaded with ports and slim and light weight at the same time.

------
bemeurer
I wrote about my experience with a Thinkpad here[1]. It was the P1, a great
laptop on paper.

[1]: [https://lovesegfault.com/post/2019-01-24-thinkpad-
nightmare/](https://lovesegfault.com/post/2019-01-24-thinkpad-nightmare/)

~~~
ryanlol
I’ve mostly had great experiences with lenovo tech support, certainly never
had to talk to a robot.

When things go wrong I make a ticket and usually receive a call (and email if
I don’t pick up) in intelligible english within an hour, the technician
usually shows up at my door within a day (unless waiting for an exotic
localized keyboard or something).

------
soamv
I'll throw in yet another recommendation for the Dell XPS 13". I'm using the
9380. It's light, thin, and has an excellent keyboard, and good battery life.
The higher resolution screen option is beautiful, but it does drive the price
up.

------
dijit
I have a Dell Precision 5520 running Linux; it’s incredibly similar to the
Dell XPS line and is incredibly fantastic.

~~~
loudmax
I have one of these as my work laptop. I agree, it's a lightweight powerful
device and the Linux drivers worked perfectly in my experience (though I
haven't asked much from the GPU).

I ended up getting a Lenovo Carbon X1 (6th gen) for my home laptop. It's even
lighter, and again the Linux drivers are excellent.

I'd recommend either of these.

------
nunez
Thinkpads or Dell XPS laptops are great for Linux development. Light, stylish,
built well and reasonably-priced.

------
vermooten
It's still a Macbook Pro, by miles!

~~~
icr0
yeah, no. unless you're an ios developer

------
kjaleshire
I have a Dell XPS 9570 as well and I love it, it's been one of my favorite dev
machines ever.

------
ltbarcly3
T490, great laptop, the 3k display is fantastic. Runs Debian like a champ.

------
tenken
System76

~~~
pro_af
I second this. I have a System76 Gazelle. Would recommend to anyone looking
for a Linux laptop

------
gibsonf1
I'm loving my Dell XPS 15 (i9 - 32G) running Ubuntu 19.04

------
dariusj18
I've been using HP Omen gaming laptop. I feel you get better specs for the
money out of many gaming laptops. The down side is the stupid red keyboard
with dumb "gamerz" font.

------
monk_e_boy
alienware. it glows and has an alien head on it

~~~
y4mi
Yes, it clearly fulfills the light criteria by lighting up when it's powered
on.

The trivial gain in weight can be ignored. What's a kilogram or two compared
to your body weight after all!

It's especially well thought out considering the price point of gaming
laptops. They'll surely be in the budget range if he doesn't want to spent a
lot of money.

Finally, as it's a gaming laptop, it's gonna ship with Windows preinstalled.
Don't fret though, you can always install some 'nix on it yourself! Battery
life is gonna be at least 30 minutes as well without any driver optimizations
and you'll always be warm when you use it!

Did I forget anything?

(Disclaimer: I never actually used any Alienware hardware with Linux... So I
guess it _could_ be the best Linux laptops ever)

------
kunthar
puri.sm laptops for the best.

------
catacombs
Anything but a ChromeOS notebook.

~~~
kmerrol
Agree most are content consumer oriented, but my Pixelbook and the Linux
container support has been awesome. Running native Linux apps together with
multiple containers has been terrific for my main programming rig.

